# man -k cannot find the phrase



## fnoyanisi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi there,

It may be me, but when I type
`fnoyanisi@fbsd:~ % man -k BSDINSTALL_CONFIGCURRENT
BSDINSTALL_CONFIGCURRENT: nothing appropriate`

In fact, bsdinstall(1) has that phrase in it and when I run `man bsdinstall`and search the phrase (via `/BSDINSTALL_CONFIGCURRENT`) I can spot it!

Anything I am doing wrong here?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2015)

See makewhatis(1), then look at the contents of /usr/share/man/whatis.  Only a very limited part of each man page is indexed there.  Ingo Schwarze gave a talk at BSDCan 2014 on enhancing the search capabilities in the manual page system.  FreeBSD uses that mandoc system now, so we will see those improvements.  However, it is in the base system, so possibly we will not have new features until FreeBSD 11 is released.


----------

